# Hi



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

Just joined this forum a few minutes ago, thinking of buying a TT TDi.

I currently have a 2007 SEAT Leon Cupra and have spent the last year or so on the SEAT forum. One question regarding the TT TDi that you may be able to help me with.

I know that the TDi in the TT has a DPF, however a number of people on the SEAT forum have had problems with the DPF and this is common across the VAG group.

I was wondering if the TT has the same issues?, the SEAT uses the PD engine rather the common rail in the TT, so I'm not sure if it would have the regeneration problems other VAG owners are experiencing.

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi welcome, very few Tdis around at the mo so it may be a bit early to tell


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a diesel, touran for the kids and miserable wife. It's a dpf no worries at all with it, it's the 170 though what one is going in the TT? a bigger one I hope or you'll be really disappointed.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

jonson said:


> I have a diesel, touran for the kids and miserable wife. It's a dpf no worries at all with it, it's the 170 though what one is going in the TT? a bigger one I hope or you'll be really disappointed.


It's 170 bhp still in the TT. Common Rail though rather than PD, not sure which one is in the Touran. The figures on paper look okay, nothing mind shattering though.

I really need to go and test drive one, just waiting for a part for my SEAT before I ask for a part ex valuation on mine.


----------

